# Dang, now it's knives



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

First I was told 'guns kill people', now it seems even 'knives kill people'. I find a little humor in the headline and the use of 'sharper' (dull knives are OK??).

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2018/04/09/london-mayor-knife-control/500328002/

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-london-43610936

I might have to go back to twine wrapped round bales, no more filleted fish or gutting a deer, if they take my knife away.

Larry


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Pretty sure it was G. Gordon Liddy that said, "A knife is always loaded..."

????????????


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

I grew up in a county known for it's knife fights. It was known and still is known to be a knife toting area, some churches here will present a Pastor that moves from another area a pocket knife as we value the reputation. Not bragging on those who were the cutting ones. If I have my pants on I have a knife in my left front pocket 99% of the time.My oldest's mother in law moved here from Detroit and she totes a knife. Great Lady.

But by the time the liberals out law all the weapons that people use to kill the following are gone: guns, knives, pantyhose, telephone and electrical cords, shirts, other clothing. cars. fireplace pokers, baseball bats, hammers, crow bars, poisons, and not doubt I have only touch the most obvious but this last one is the one they will have problems with,,,the bare hand. How many are strangled each year?


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Palmettokat said:


> I grew up in a county known for it's knife fights. It was known and still is known to be a knife toting area, some churches here will present a Pastor that moves from another area a pocket knife as we value the reputation. Not bragging on those who were the cutting ones. If I have my pants on I have a knife in my left front pocket 99% of the time.My oldest's mother in law moved here from Detroit and she totes a knife. Great Lady.
> 
> But by the time the liberals out law all the weapons that people use to kill the following are gone: guns, knives, pantyhose, telephone and electrical cords, shirts, other clothing. cars. fireplace pokers, baseball bats, hammers, crow bars, poisons, and not doubt I have only touch the most obvious but this last one is the one they will have problems with,,,the bare hand. How many are strangled each year?


When I read the article I thought most farm people carry knives, just a necessity. My mom carried a knife (somewhat of an heirloom to me now). I've carried a knife most of my life. My purse has a small pair of scissors. Have to leave stuff in the SUV when going to get drivers license renewed instead of getting hindered with the metal detectors in the courthouse building. Never once have I thought of using the knife for even so much as self defense. Gee, by the time I got it out of my pocket and opened I'd be history but I sure don't want to have to be at the barn for every string that needs cutting, tiny thistle to cut down, twine wrapper/box to open, remove seal from bottles of fluids, low hanging vegetation removal, open cellophane snack packages. Guess too many people sitting behind desks just don't understand (and when I had a behind the desk job the knife was in my purse).

Gun control talk irritates me, just don't go messing with my knife for sure.

Shelia


----------

